# latest news



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Been a while since posting to the blog, been busy with a few projects...

So what's been happening?

Made a few props for a film production and also did some work aging some other props. The film title is "Population 2" and is post apocalyptic. Seen some of the photo shoots which are great !

Then of course attended WCHC (West Coast Haunters Convention) ... was like spending three days in heaven ! Met up with some of the forum members and made very good friends with Chad and Jillian of Chateau Grrr, an online haunt directory.

Came back with a lot of ideas and inspiration for new props and features.

Next year should see me getting more involved in the convention with me doing a talk or two on home haunting ideas and how to's. Already buzzed about that.

As for this years haunt, have completed one or two projects, Stirring witch for one (updated from last year) some rough furniture from a bunch of old fence panels (still have a ton left for some other project builds) 

Still have the witches leg table to complete and want to do an haunted bookcase (bookcase is built), a Ripley's style exhibit of curiosities, maybe one or two more tombstones. I also have a feature in mind that revolves around an haunted playhouse using pepper's ghost imagery

I am sure that there are a few things that will be dropped and new ideas added, but so far looks like it will be a busy 12 months all in all !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like a great year coming your way


----------

